# Scolopendra alternans venom



## ReignofInvertebrates (Aug 4, 2015)

I have owned S. polymorpha and scolocryptops before, and I want to get some bigger pedes!  I don't under any circumstances hold my centipedes, but i have some concerns about the venom since I don't own much of significant venom.  Can anyone tell me how threatening these are?  I am 16, but not a "small child," in which a bite would likely have much worse systematic effects.  Thanks!


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've never been bitten, but from what I've heard it's pretty bad. Here's their bite report section.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?137030-Scolopendra-alternans


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks!  My concern would be that the worst effects described on that thread were of pedelings..


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Aug 6, 2015)

In case you want to know about their behaviour, they're not horribly skittish and seem to be pretty bold when they're out and about (pedelings). I've only had them jump around while feeding. Keep in mind that not all animals are the same and your's could be the exact opposite. Just exercise common sense and you should be fine. I'd recommend reading up on the net/bag method of rehousing. It works like a charm for tarantulas and true spiders.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Aug 7, 2015)

I have been bitten by an adult S. alternans and it hurts.


----------

